# Problem mit Windows XP und "Command & Conquer Teil 2: Alarmstufe Rot"



## MasterofSLK (23. November 2006)

Hi,

ich habe letztens auf einem Flohmarkt das Spiel Command & Conquer Teil 2: Alarmstufe Rot gekauft. Es ist Original und hat keine Kratzer. Ich kann das Spiel nur installieren aber nicht Spielen da er die .exe datei nicht ausführt! Habe das spiel schon mehr als 5 mal installiert aber immer wieder das gleiche! Liegt es daran das ich Windows XP habe? Gibt es möglichkeiten das Spiel irgendwie zum laufen zu bringen
Hoffe das dieser Beitrag hier ein wenig reinpasst!


MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## chefetutti (23. November 2006)

Versuche mal die exe. Datei mit rechtem Mausklick - Eigenschaften - Kompatibilität - "Programm im Kompatibilitäts Modus" für Win 98/Me aus zu führen.

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. November 2006)

Red Alert 1 wurde ja mit zwei .exe Dateien installiert, eine für DOS, eine für Windows 9x.
Geh mal in den Programmordner, und versuch die Dosversion zu starten. Die läuft problemloser auf XP (zumindest bei den Meisten), und ist ohnehin besser als die Windowsversion, weil man das Baumenü im Spiel ausblenden kann 

Edit: Aber der Titel von dem Thema ist irgendwie unglücklich gewählt. Wäre "C&C 2 unter Windows XP" oder sowas nicht besser gewesen ?


----------



## exxe (24. November 2006)

Genau das selbe Problem hatt ich vor einigen Tagen auch.

Eine Lösung ist bei spieleforum.de  -So könnt ihr jedes C&C unter WinXP spielen-  zu finden.

So habe ich es zumindest zum laufen bekommen 

//Edit:
Wenn du beim Starten ne Fehlermeldung a la "Einstigspunkt nicht gefunden" (oder so ähnlich) bekommst, mußt du noch eine DLL tauschen.
Die Datei, die du dann noch benötigst, heißt THIPX32.DLL. Einfach mal danach googeln. Gibt viele Seiten, wo man diese Downloaden kann.
Diese dann einfach in dein C&C Alarmstufe Rot Verzeichniss speichern


----------

